# Probleme mit bluetooth headset und teamspeak



## danksager (25. Juni 2008)

also als erstes will ich mich entschuldigen das ich mit so einem technischen problem dieses forum zumülle aber ich weis halt ehrlich nicht wo mir geholfen werden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausser hier den ich brauch ja auch das teamspeak für wow 

also ich hab folgendes problem ich bin am weekend auf mein kabel headset getretten (ja ich weis super gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber ich hab mir aus der not heraus gedacht das ich mir aus geldmangel doch mein bluetooth headset an den pc anschliesen könnte also gesagt getan angeschlossen und instaliert und getestet also unter audioeigenschaften diesen komischen text vorgelesen dort wird mein headset einwandfrei erkannt also der balken bewegt sich ohne einschränkungen wenn ich aber mein teamspeak anmache kommt gar nichts kann mir da einer helfen ich weis nicht mehr weiter bzw weis ich eh nicht so viel bin einkleiner technikdau 

equiment:
winxp sp3
Plantronic 510 ic und passendem usb tongel (so heist das doch oder)
teamspeak2

danksager 

p.s. wenn ihr noch infos braucht einfach melden ich geb gerne auskunft


----------



## x3n0n (25. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn unter den Aufnahmeeinstellungen aktiviert? Also:
Systemlautstärke->Optionen->Einstellungen->Aufnahme->Ok


----------



## Squarg (26. Juni 2008)

danksager schrieb:


> also als erstes will ich mich entschuldigen das ich mit so einem technischen problem dieses forum zumülle aber ich weis halt ehrlich nicht wo mir geholfen werden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo danksager,

Um zu testen ob dein Mikrofon wirklich funktioniert musst du folgendes machen.
Start -> Alle Programme -> Zubehör -> Unterhaltungsmedien -> Audiorecorder

Den startest du, klickst auf den Aufnahmebutton und sprichst etwas.
Anschliesend klickst du auf den Stopbutton und spielst es wieder ab.
Wenn du dich selber hörst... funktioniert dein Headset.

Ist dass der Fall diagnostiziere ich, dass deine Teamspeak Einstellungen nicht korrekt sind.

Um Teamspeak einzustellen gehst du zuerst mal auf den Server aufdem du dich mit deinen Leuten unterhalten willst.
Nimm dir jemanden in einen Extra Channel, der soll aufpassen wann er dich reden hört.

Du gehst im Teamspeak Fenster auf "Settings" und dann auf "Options".
Dort siehst du zwei Spalten in denen meistens mehrere Sachen zur Auswahl stehen.
Deine Soundkarte müsste dort ebenfalls aufgelistet sein, egal ob Onboard oder nicht.
Die wählst du aus. Sollte das noch nicht klappen, gehst du auf "Settings" und dann auf 
"Sound Input/Output Settings". Dort schiebst du den Regler mehr zu Whisper.

Normalerweise sollte nun alles klappen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Squarg


----------



## danksager (26. Juni 2008)

@Squarg bzw all

also ich hab es jetzt so hinbekommen das ich eine audioaufnahme machen kann die ich auch abspielen kann aber die teamspeak lösung ist noch nicht in sicht ichkann den regler zwar bis ganz auf whisper ziehen aber höhren kann mich trotzdem keiner ist langsam echt zum heulen 

aber mit ts hat das nichts zu tuhen das der das nicht unterstütz oder ts ist das egal mit was ich rede 

danksager


----------

